# thermostat



## Herschael (Sep 2, 2018)

2011 cruze a/c turns off due to engine temp warning, then temp guage pegs max temp instantly?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Standard first question......is the surge tank at the correct fluid level?

Rob


----------



## Herschael (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep, This is my daughters car who live 75 miles away, this is the second time for this, last summer I replaced the themostat housung and water temp sensor at the radiator. all problems were solved, or so I thought. Now the stinkin thing is presenting the exact sme symptoms.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

My daughter drives our Cruze, and had a similar problem couple months ago, but she was losing fluid at the Water Outlet Housing & Overflow Tube. Spent less than $100 to replace/reservice. Got the Housing from AutoZone, and DexCool & tube from dealership.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Common issue with the car. Lots of threads for that issue.


----------



## netroamer (Apr 9, 2017)

Having the same issue on my daughters Cruze. The temp gauge starts to creep past the mid point up to about 4 o'clock position. Then it spikes up to the maximum position and the "Engine power reduce" message comes on. I replaced the water outlet housing and sensor a while back do to a slight leak and the thermostat twice now. The fist time I replaced the thermostat it ran for a few months with no issues then the problem came back. I replaced the thermostat again and it immediately had the same issue. I pulled the guts of the thermostat out and the the temperature now stays pretty close to cold unless the car is not moving. I need to get this fixed before winter comes, so she can have heat, but for now it is at least driveable. I am not sure how the electronic thermostat works, so assuming the thermostat is controlled by the computer, it seems to have a difficult time controlling the engine temperature as the needle will fluctuate up a bit then drop quickly back to the center and do the dance some more then does the climbing and spike thing. The vehicle is a 2015 with about 30K miles. but is a salvage title car, so I do not know if there is any warranty.


----------



## mike12 (Jul 2, 2017)

Any check engine light codes? Any stored codes from previous incident? * Throwing out a question to everyone, is there a re-learn process that the ECM has to do to recognize the "new thermostat?" * Seems that may be a reasonable thought if the thermostat is not opening up when it should. I never read of a relearn or reprogramming needed when replacing the thermostat, but I would not be surprised if there is.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]New Thermostat Failing or Sensor or Other?[/h]


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Water pump replacement?


----------

